# More herping finds :D



## richoman_3 (Aug 21, 2011)

had an AWESOME day herping yesterday  - same spot as usual and found many things 

found 3 little whip snakes  (parasuta flagellum)

pics,















Vids

SpankDrake's Channel - YouTube
SpankDrake's Channel - YouTube


found heaps more blueys, but only gonna put a couple of pics and vids up.

Pic






Vid of the angry baby 

SpankDrake's Channel - YouTube

Lerista Bougainvilli (found alot but only got this pic, not the best :/ )





and some really new and unexpected finds... Jacky Dragons !!!!

pics


























video

SpankDrake's Channel - YouTube

Cormocephalus Aurantiipes






also saw HEAPS of marbled geckos and spotted marsh frogs but dont really bothered putting pics unless they are really good.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm probs wrong but that Jacky looks more like a _R. diemensis_.

Actually wait... no it doesn't.


----------



## Tipsylama (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow nick those are amazing pictures as usual  great animals too, ide love to find a whip snake but no such luck yet,


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 21, 2011)

Ive been herping everyday for the past 2 weeks and havent even found a bloomin skink.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 21, 2011)

I loathe you. I'm in qld and can't do half that good, and forget finding a bloody centipede lol


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 22, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> I'm probs wrong but that Jacky looks more like a _R. diemensis_.
> 
> Actually wait... no it doesn't.


you are wrong.
great finds Richoman!


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## Elapidae1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Some good finds there, even with the darned creepy crawly at the end. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## Kurama (Aug 22, 2011)

Good work, love the whip snakes.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks!

elapidae the centipede is the best bit


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Sep 2, 2011)

Great pics mate! Your photography is improving. Love the Little Whip.




Skink-man said:


> ide love to find a whip snake but no such luck yet,



Little Whips are really common to the west and north of Melbourne on the Basalt Plains area, have found up to 7 of them within a few of hours of herping.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks ,
yep soon i should have a bettter camera


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow those C.aurintipes down there look soooo different from the ones up here.


----------



## lizardman59 (Sep 29, 2011)

Great pics and finds keep it up


----------



## crail4 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey Richoman did you keep the Cormocephalus Aurantiipes?


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 30, 2011)

@crail : didnt keep any of them mate, dont have enough room fo them 

@stephen : aurantiipes vary HEAPS, the most variable cormocephalus. The green ones are very different to the yellow ones you get, and there is some other different ones too, there was a full light brown specimen found more north vic,
and then my 2 faves below


a tiny locale, this is about 40mm







and a massive one, about 140mm!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah but I haven't seen any specimens banded like the ones up here. Colour variation sure, but I thought at least some others would be banded.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 30, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Yeah but I haven't seen any specimens banded like the ones up here. Colour variation sure, but I thought at least some others would be banded.



what you mean you havnt seen any banded ones, dont you get the banded yellow ones near you  ?


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey richoman just subbed my account is BushherpersWA


----------



## Jewyy95 (Oct 3, 2011)

what do those things eat haha?


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 9, 2011)

crickets


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 9, 2011)

Jewyy95 said:


> what do those things eat haha?


Human children


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 9, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Human children



i think he was talking about a substantial meal, not a snack


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 9, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> i think he was talking about a substantial meal, not a snack


In that case Im worried about the type of crickets you feed it


----------



## SperO (Oct 9, 2011)

nice  bluetongues have such cool character


----------

